# GrubHub rejects me by refusing to answer my email on uploading ID



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

What's wrong with GrubHub? Let me explain.

My driver license expired last month, and I had to get the temporary driver license (on paper) while waiting for permanent DL in the mail, which came a few weeks later.

GrubHub disabled my driver-work app and web site driver account after driver license date expired, and refused to reply to my one-time email inquiry (via the "region specialist") asking can I upload temporary driver license ID.

Would phone call to the GrubHub office suffice to restore my account with uploading my new ID (this time, a permanent driver license), or am I forever screwed with their account ban of me for failing to upload ID documents on time?

Geez, GrubHub has a prickly attitude when it comes to banning accounts by refusing to respond upon inquiry to upload new ID and other documents to restore the driver account for continued employmentability.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> What's wrong with GrubHub? Let me explain.
> 
> My driver license expired last month, and I had to get the temporary driver license (on paper) while waiting for permanent DL in the mail, which came a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


Email your driver rep. She's good. If that doesn't work, call them. That's what I had to do when my application kept getting bounced.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Let me explain.
> My driver license expired last month


You didn't explain why you allowed your driver license to expire.
You only have to renew just once every 4 years. Too busy or something?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yea, I don't know what's up with these azzholes. I've been approved for a month and I can't get in to get my equipment. My driver specialist is a piece of garbage. After multiple emails telling him there are no slots available to schedule equipment pickup, he finally opened the slots, I chose a Monday at 11:00am slot and he canceled on me. I'm 40 miles away which is about an hour with traffic and I was half way there when he canceled. JUSTIN, you suck balls.
Can I go around this DB to get my stuff? Anyone know what the best move would be?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Yea, I don't know what's up with these azzholes. I've been approved for a month and I can't get in to get my equipment. My driver specialist is a piece of garbage. After multiple emails telling him there are no slots available to schedule equipment pickup, he finally opened the slots, I chose a Monday at 11:00am slot and he canceled on me. I'm 40 miles away which is about an hour with traffic and I was half way there when he canceled. JUSTIN, you suck balls.
> Can I go around this DB to get my stuff? Anyone know what the best move would be?


You can't get past your rep to get "your stuff" unless you order and pay for it yourself.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Yea, I don't know what's up with these azzholes. I've been approved for a month and I can't get in to get my equipment. My driver specialist is a piece of garbage. After multiple emails telling him there are no slots available to schedule equipment pickup, he finally opened the slots, I chose a Monday at 11:00am slot and he canceled on me. I'm 40 miles away which is about an hour with traffic and I was half way there when he canceled. JUSTIN, you suck balls.
> Can I go around this DB to get my stuff? Anyone know what the best move would be?


I think either these "region specialists reps" that are supposed to help you are either totally overwhelmed or just don't give a flying fudge about helping. I avoid needing help at all costs but once had an issue I had no way of resolving without help. My region rep never replied to one single email I ever sent.

After emailing every day for 2 weeks and getting no response, I used a different strategy. I put my issue in for help to the "technical" support group. They apparently have IT employees who actually read the support problems sent to them. I actually received a response the next day telling me they received my request and would look into it. The next day they sent me a response that my request was not "technical" related (LOL) so they couldn't help me. BUT they said they would refer my request to the proper group. Amazingly, my issue was fixed the next day! I believe the only reason it got attention was because 1 group referred it to another. LOL, whatever works.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Yea, I don't know what's up with these azzholes. I've been approved for a month and I can't get in to get my equipment. My driver specialist is a piece of garbage. After multiple emails telling him there are no slots available to schedule equipment pickup, he finally opened the slots, I chose a Monday at 11:00am slot and he canceled on me. I'm 40 miles away which is about an hour with traffic and I was half way there when he canceled. JUSTIN, you suck balls.
> Can I go around this DB to get my stuff? Anyone know what the best move would be?


Equipment is just two shirt, two bags, and a cap.
Are you allow to schedule time slot without them? Do you really need them?

Scary, this many people applying at GH. You know what that means.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> What's wrong with GrubHub? Let me explain.
> 
> My driver license expired last month, and I had to get the temporary driver license (on paper) while waiting for permanent DL in the mail, which came a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


&#128514; welcome to the gig economy of worthless jobs.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Equipment is just two shirt, two bags, and a cap.
> Are you allow to schedule time slot without them? Do you really need them?
> 
> Scary, this many people applying at GH. You know what that means.


No I can't log on to the app. I talked to another driver and he said he couldn't either until he went into the GH office. So apparently your blocked until they un-block you.
I signed up thinking it was gonna be a 6 month wait but 4 days later I got the email stating they were accepting drivers. What good is it if you can't finish and start. This is all on GH. So my question is, do they really need drivers? Apparently not. Don't sweat it Harry lol


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> No I can't log on to the app. I talked to another driver and he said he couldn't either until he went into the GH office. So apparently your blocked until they un-block you.
> I signed up thinking it was gonna be a 6 month wait but 4 days later I got the email stating they were accepting drivers. What good is it if you can't finish and start. This is all on GH. So my question is, do they really need drivers? Apparently not. Don't sweat it Harry lol


I haven't turn the app on since Nov. I now uses the stock market to make extra income.
Less stress and less a-hole to deal with.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You didn't explain why you allowed your driver license to expire.
> You only have to renew just once every 4 years. Too busy or something?


Indeed, I was busy or lazy to renew driver license. I renewed it the last week of expiration, then forgot about uploading the updated thing to preserve the driver account.

I just tried emailing Grubhub Support and the same regional specialist (four times so far) only to be met with radio silence.

I would think I will have to make a phone call to driver support. Failing that, I send the certified mail to Chicago HQ to politely request the account restoration. Deactivating my account by persistent refusal just because I did not upload updated ID details ON TIME is petty that makes GrubHub out to be a truly terrible 'employer' that treats its driver people like crap.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Indeed, I was busy or lazy to renew driver license. I renewed it the last week of expiration, then forgot about uploading the updated thing to preserve the driver account.
> 
> I just tried emailing Grubhub Support and the same regional specialist (four times so far) only to be met with radio silence.
> 
> I would think I will have to make a phone call to driver support. Failing that, I send the certified mail to Chicago HQ to politely request the account restoration. Deactivating my account by persistent refusal just because I did not upload updated ID details ON TIME is petty that makes GrubHub out to be a truly terrible 'employer' that treats its driver people like crap.


GH used to be the best! They went downhill in my area. Try another app, if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Uh-O. I’d better get my insurance update to them soon.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Uh-O. I'd better get my insurance update to them soon.


That's correct.

You'd better upload insurance, vehicle registration and driver license _right before_ the deadline. Or else Grubhub automatically terminates your account and actually block you from reapplying if you tried to use the same email address and phone number used to sign up for the first time.

Now, after one long month, I finally got the response from Grubhub support that redirected me to contact the different driver specialist to restore my terminated ("inactive") account. The driver specialist replied to my inquiry (in which I submitted my just received permanent driver license instead of temporary operator permit on paper) to restore the driver account by asking for updated insurance in addition to her mention of running the new background on me. She also told me I will receive the new Grubhub credit card in order to be activated as toggled on, despite me possessing the preceding Grubhub credit card. I gave the driver specialist the first Grubhub credit card information to try to get that activated instead of being sent the new card required to be activated.

I hope to return to working for Grubhub, despite the fact that the process of trying to restore my account with non-response and run-around is a pain in the ass.

I found by the comment in Reddit forum for Grubhub drivers that if your account is terminated due to inactivity for missing out the deadline on updating the information as required by them (which is stingy, regardless of circumstance), you may be able to sign up again by using different email address AND different mobile phone number, provided they will not block you through background check or something.

In short, be punctual to update all information before deadline as noted by email notices, or else the driver account is terminated for "inactivity" for failing to upload driver license or other pertinent information on time....


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

I finally accepted my first grub hub order from my local taco bell yesterday.. $25 paid. Was only going 1 mile away. But it had 12 fountain drinks lol. Luckily I keep a plastic bin in my car for this reason


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh and I finally forgot to mention that I filled all the fountain drinks myself guy asked me to. 

What is grub hub fountain drink policy.. I know Postmates policy is to fill them lol postmates pay is so low that its almost commical


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Update.

My complaint has been resolved with my driver account finally restored. However, it took a long while to get this fixed through the GH support who redirected me to the driver specialist assigned to my region.

If you persist and persevere while maintaining the polite composure by email interaction, you might get your driver account reactivated.

Be sure to submit the pertinent ID card and documents by scan on time, preferably one month before the deadline, to avoid the inconvenience of having the driver account deactivated which is a pain to attempt to restore, since it took me one month of interaction with GH support and the finicky driver specialist to persuade them to reactivate.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Equipment is just two shirt, two bags, and a cap.
> Are you allow to schedule time slot without them? Do you really need them?
> 
> Scary, this many people applying at GH. You know what that means.


Americas Great Again?


----------

